# Champions League ottavi, 5/6 marzo, ritorno. Il programma



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2019)

Domani cominciano i vari ritorni di Champions League. Real e Tottenham sono praticamente ai quarti. 

Il programma

*Martedì ore 21
*
Real Madrid - Ajax. 

Borussia Dortmund - Tottenham.

*Mercoledì ore 21
*
PSG - Manchester United

Porto - Roma

Tutte le partite saranno visibili su Sky.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2019)

Spero passino real, borussia, psg e roma


----------



## varvez (4 Marzo 2019)

Correggere il primo post: Real e Tottenham sono praticamente ai quarti


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Domani cominciano i vari ritorni di Champions League. Real e Tottenham sono praticamente ai quarti.
> 
> Il programma
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2019)

L'Ajax stasera fa l'impresa. Segnatevelo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'Ajax stasera fa l'impresa. Segnatevelo



Sento odore di partita come all’andata.

L’ajax da spettacolo ma alla fine vince il Real.

Forza lancieri.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2019)

Ajax in avanti


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2019)

Sai che roba Suso e Calhanoglu contro questi dell'Ajax che vanno a mille all'ora?


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2019)

Santo Dio st'Ajax


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2019)

0-2 Ajax


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2019)

Occasione per il 3-0


----------



## kipstar (5 Marzo 2019)

ma neres non era uno di quei famos iesterni che seguivamo ? mi sa che il prossimo anno giocherà nel real....


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2019)

effetto Ramos


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2019)

Fino ad ora è la partita più bella dell'anno


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2019)

nonostante l'incapacità di solari,faranno di tutto per non farli uscire in casa.
sarebbero capaci di perdere 2-1 e passare ai supplementari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2019)

Mamma mia che partita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Marzo 2019)

giocata scadente sullo 0-2


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2019)

è inspiegabile cosa stia accadendo al borussia in pochi giorni: quasi eliminazione champions,eliminazione coppa di germania,persi tanti punti di vantaggio sul bayern che alla sua peggior stagione ora è primo di nuovo in bundesliga.

eppure i giocatori sono sempre quelli,mistero
giocava un calcio fantastico fino al mese scorso


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2019)

Bella difensa il Real Madrdi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Marzo 2019)

Oggettivamente Real un pó sfortunato finora, compensata la fortuna dell’andata.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2019)

Sto Tadic azione del suo assist al secondo gol è mostruoso dai


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2019)

il 2 a 0 spettacolo del number 10 
Real in difesa senza Ramos come al solito è poca roba..
xo a differenza della rube Ajax gioca bene 

se vincono gli olandesi sono curioso di vedere se parlano ancora di impresa straordinaria 
anzi no... l'anno scorso era "sfiorata impresa straordinaria" LOL 
con tanto di pessime figure televisive su uno scandalo su un rigore sacrosanto


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Marzo 2019)

Dusan Tadic avrebbe potuto fare di più in carriera...giocatore che ho sempre amato.

P.S. spero che esca il Real, ma solo se i ladri contestualmente non passano il turno


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Dusan Tadic avrebbe potuto fare di più in carriera...giocatore che ho sempre amato.
> 
> P.S. spero che esca il Real, ma solo se i ladri contestualmente non passano il turno



dai.. senza arbitri ne prendono persino dal Bologna su..


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2019)

Partita davvero bella.
Dobbiamo tornarci presto, dai.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Dusan Tadic avrebbe potuto fare di più in carriera...giocatore che ho sempre amato.
> 
> P.S. spero che esca il Real, ma solo se i ladri contestualmente non passano il turno



Aggiungo fuori il Barca, si sta avvicinando pericolosamente alle nostre 7 CL. Non deve succedere, meglio il PSG o il City.


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo fuori il Barca, si sta avvicinando pericolosamente alle nostre 7 CL. Non deve succedere, meglio il PSG o il City.



L'anno prossimo diranno "Il Milan deve uscire altrimenti ci scappa.."


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2019)

I have a dream: pañolada al bernabeu


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo fuori il Barca, si sta avvicinando pericolosamente alle nostre 7 CL. Non deve succedere, meglio il PSG o il City.



Io sinceramente spero anche nel MIRACOLO Roma 
così magari invece di 4 ci presentiamo con 5 squadre italiane 
almeno se vale ancora il regolamento di chi vince la CL 
l'anno dopo partecipa a prescindere dalla classifica


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2019)

Sto maturando una cosa... ma se il Real uscisse non è che poi la juve scula e ce la ritroviamo in finale ?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Marzo 2019)

Oltre ai noti De Light, De Jong e Ziyech, Tadic e Van de Beek sono davvero ottimi giocatori, tra l'altro a ottobre/novembre si diceva che Leonardo tenesse d'occhio proprio il secondo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2019)

Questo Tadic è fortissimo!


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2019)

eh eh la mafia madrilena si attiva


----------



## Kaw (5 Marzo 2019)

Un gol assurdo, ma che verrà annullato...


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2019)

Annulato dai


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2019)

Il pallone pare fuori


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2019)

Gol confermatooooo


----------



## ispanicojon7 (5 Marzo 2019)

come gioca l'ajax.., gattusso prendi appunti !!!

se questo tadic fosse piu' giovane,quasi quais ...


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2019)

non è sicuro che sia tutto fuori,servirebbe lo strumento che c'è nel tennis o nel volley.


----------



## Kaw (5 Marzo 2019)

Convalidato


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2019)

È goooll!!


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2019)

ora solo l'orgoglio dei giocatori che giocano senza schemi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È goooll!!



Dopo 15’ di cavolate l’accoppiata Marianella - Ambrosini ha realizzato che conta la proiezione della palla


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2019)

E sono quattroooooo


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Marzo 2019)

1 a 4

Pazzesco!


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2019)

Gooooll!


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2019)

qui si va contro anche l'ironia,si rischia veramente di non uscire vivi dallo stadio.
l'unica nota positiva è che stasera sparisca questo incapace in panchina
senza vinicius e ramos solari è spacciato


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2019)

Ma quanto sto godendo ragazzi ??? quanto ??


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Marzo 2019)

Peccato che magari adesso cambiano quella capra jn panchina e non ci danno piú Isco


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2019)

La cosa pazzesca di questo Ajax è che anche sul 2-0 continuavano a giocare senza mettersi a barricare ecc. Anche ora ..se si fossero messi tutti in area, avrebbero perso secondo me


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sto godendo ragazzi ??? quanto ??


----------



## ispanicojon7 (5 Marzo 2019)

Voglio un milan che giochi come l ajax


----------



## Kaw (5 Marzo 2019)

Ma Solari ha rinnovato?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Marzo 2019)

Partita pazzesca. Solari è un genio del male....


----------



## Lo Gnu (5 Marzo 2019)

I Lancieri sono tornati.


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ma Solari ha rinnovato?



poco importa,verrà esonerato
è un'umiliazione inaccettabile con lo stadio pieno uscire in casa contro i ragazzini dell'ajax.
perez ha voluto ignorare tutti i segnali tra liga,champions con cska,coppa di spagna.


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2019)

dai modric non puoi non segnare,mi hai ricordato pirlo ai nostri tempi che faceva lo stesso davanti al portiere


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2019)

Ma che razza di partita tra gol fatti e gol sbagliati davanti alla porta


----------



## Aron (5 Marzo 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Oltre ai noti De Light, De Jong e Ziyech, Tadic e Van de Beek sono davvero ottimi giocatori, tra l'altro a ottobre/novembre si diceva che Leonardo tenesse d'occhio proprio il secondo.



Di Ziyech ne parlavo qui sul forum cinque anni fa.  Quanto avrei voluto vederlo al Milan. Siamo ancora in tempo, ma se prima costava poco ora ci vogliono almeno 40 milioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2019)

Casemiro che esce tra i fischi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Marzo 2019)

Comunque Marianella che si riempie lambocca con l’Ajax tutto cresciuto in casa nel settore giovanile, non come in Italia....

L’Ajax ne ha di cresciuti in casa, ma noi poi cosí tanti, tra i titolari oggi Van de Beek, De Ligt, Mazraoui e se vogliamo Blind anche se é stato ricomprato quest anno dallo UTD per 18 milioni.

Anche noi schieriamo Donnarumma, Calabria, Cutrone.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2019)

Brava comunque l'Ajax ha tenere sempre un atteggiamento di pressing ed offensivo, e non "l'accontentarsi". Alla fine loro non sanno difendersi ma sanno attaccare ed hanno continuato a fare la loro partita.

Altri si sarebbero barricati e sarebbero usciti.


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2019)

e il citrullo di ramos s'è fatto buttare fuori di proposito, vai a giocare i quarti vai


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2019)

Fuori il Real


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'Ajax stasera fa l'impresa. Segnatevelo



...


----------



## bmb (5 Marzo 2019)

Non c'è molto da esultare perché se la Juve passa è già in semifinale beccando questi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo fuori il Barca, si sta avvicinando pericolosamente alle nostre 7 CL. Non deve succedere, meglio il PSG o il City.



Non potrei essere più d'accordo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non c'è molto da esultare perché se la Juve passa è già in semifinale beccando questi.



Ma vi rendete conto della scarso rendimento della Rube in Europa !?
Atletico non è il Real che senza un giocatore(Ramos) affossa in casa 

Almeno Ajax oltre a fare gol ha giocato a calcio 
mentre la rube fu cinica con 3 tiri e 3 gol 
x fortuna sono anche dei fenomeni ad addormentarsi a fine partita haha 
ricordo Real e con il Bayer

p.s. quest'anno la vince Atletico la coppa 
niente bestia nera Real= Ramos x loro


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non c'è molto da esultare perché se la Juve passa è già in semifinale beccando questi.



...se passa...


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non c'è molto da esultare perché se la Juve passa è già in semifinale beccando questi.



lo stesso vale per l'atletico madrid che può giocare in casa la finale


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> lo stesso vale per l'atletico madrid che può giocare in casa la finale



...spero che l’ Atletico vada in finale e la vinca.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2019)

Comunque il bello del Calcio 
vedi abbinamento Real Madrid e Ajax 
e pensi passa facile il Real 

poi si passa al campo e ovvio non è + ovvio


----------



## rot-schwarz (5 Marzo 2019)

bello come gioca l'ajax e mi piace molto tadic e schöne..se giocassimo una volta noi cosi', l'ajax ah un monte ingaggio un quarto del nostro ma in modo come giocano di un'altro pianeta


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente spero anche nel MIRACOLO Roma
> così magari invece di 4 ci presentiamo con 5 squadre italiane
> almeno se vale ancora il regolamento di chi vince la CL
> l'anno dopo partecipa a prescindere dalla classifica



sia i vincitori della champions che quelli della uefa vanno in champions da teste di serie...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Marzo 2019)

Visto che il Real e' a fine ciclo e a giugno cambiera' molti giocatori, io fossi il Leo quest'estate farei di tutto per prendere un vecchio cuore rossonero, fresco di pallone d'oro...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Visto che il Real e' a fine ciclo e a giugno cambiera' molti giocatori, io fossi il Leo quest'estate farei di tutto per prendere un vecchio cuore rossonero, fresco di pallone d'oro...



penso che sia uno dei pochi che rimane..
finisce la carriera al Real


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2019)

ora che ci penso l'ajax non arrivava a questo punto in champions da quella partita storica per noi nel 2003,vi ricordate il goal disperato di Inzaghi toccato da tomasson. 
mamma mia un'altra epoca con Ibra contro


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2019)

Simeone non fare scherzi che così poi ti alzi la coppa in casa

Comunque Ajax pazzesco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2019)

Ho la sensazione che questa volta il Real non avrebbe mai battuto i gobbi nel doppio confronto, visti i problemi che hanno ma specialmente dopo le vicende degli ultimi anni, con il VAR in funzione e la pattumiera nel cuore.

Meglio l'Ajax nella disgraziata eventualità che Simeone non ci dia la soddisfazione.


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2019)

Il valore dei giocatori dell'Ajax chissà di quanto salirà dopo questa partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2019)

Attenzione che se per sbaglio il barcellona fa 1-1 esce e diventa finale anticipata Juve Atletico


----------



## Raryof (6 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che questa volta il Real non avrebbe mai battuto i gobbi nel doppio confronto, visti i problemi che hanno ma specialmente dopo le vicende degli ultimi anni, con il VAR in funzione e la pattumiera nel cuore.
> 
> Meglio l'Ajax nella disgraziata eventualità che Simeone non ci dia la soddisfazione.



L'Ajax è una di quelle squadre su cui Allegri e gli Agnelli tutti avrebbero sbavato nel caso l'avessero beccata al posto dell'Atletico, tipica squadra che difende 0 e gioca sulla corsa e sul ritmo, in sostanza come stasera è sempre una guerra tra attacchi e mai tra difese (il Real pacciugone e in difesa hanno concesso di tutto come contro la Juve l'anno scorso), l'Ajax contro la Juve verrebbe massacrata perchè non troverebbe gli spazi e il campo per fare male.
In parole povere ci vuole un Atletico bello ostico settimana prossima perché tra tutte le partecipanti della Champions sono l'unica squadra difensiva che in Europa non gioca solo all'attacco.
E la Juve è una squadra che ha capito benissimo questo concetto, prima la difesa e partita che si gioca a chi prende meno gol nei 180 totali, a Madrid hanno sbagliato la partita ma poteva finire benissimo 1-0 Atletico e ritorno favorevole, col 2-0 sarei abbastanza tranquillo ma devono segnare per forza o comunque impattare subito nel caso andassero sotto.
Non so cosa aspettarmi dagli Agnelli in vista del ritorno, di sicuro ci saranno sorprese e una miriade di gol annullati come all'andata.


----------



## Dell'erba (6 Marzo 2019)

Com'era in estate? Ah si "who needs Ronaldo?"

Fine del ciclo real, 3 CL in 4 anni. La squadra probabilmente più forte di sempre, hanno avuto fenomeni in ogni reparto, dalla panchina, giocatori e allenatore, al campo.


----------



## Dell'erba (6 Marzo 2019)

'Mmazza ragazzi siete ossessionati da sta Juve.

Possibilità intorno al 10% a star larghi, per come gioca ultimamente e per la forma dei suoi migliori uomini, direi realisticamente 5%.

Magnate tranquilli.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Marzo 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Com'era in estate? Ah si "who needs Ronaldo?"
> 
> Fine del ciclo real, 3 CL in 4 anni. La squadra probabilmente più forte di sempre, hanno avuto fenomeni in ogni reparto, dalla panchina, giocatori e allenatore, al campo.



vale pure all'incontrario 
Cr7 sta a 1 gol in Champions

e i 50 gol stagionali se li sogna


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Marzo 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Com'era in estate? Ah si "who needs Ronaldo?"
> 
> Fine del ciclo real, 3 CL in 4 anni. La squadra probabilmente più forte di sempre, hanno avuto fenomeni in ogni reparto, dalla panchina, giocatori e allenatore, al campo.



Diciamo che il Real ha capito ieri di aver fatto male a liberarsi di Ronaldo, così come Ronaldo ha capito da qualche mese di aver fatto male a liberarsi del Real


----------



## sunburn (6 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che il Real ha capito ieri di aver fatto male a liberarsi di Ronaldo, così come Ronaldo ha capito da qualche mese di aver fatto male a liberarsi del Real


Dal punto di vista sportivo credo che quest'anno per il Real non sarebbe cambiato nulla neanche con Ronaldo. E' finito un ciclo.
Per il resto nell'affare ci hanno guadagnato tutti:
1)il Real ha incassato 110 mln per un 34enne e ha risparmiato un stipendio monstre;
2)Ronaldo ha preso i soldi che voleva;
3)La Juventus ha finalmente vinto la terza Champions.
win-win-win.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2019)

Mah, vediamo sta Rometta. Io non ci scommetterei un cent.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2019)

Sto Fabrizio Corona....


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

Gol del sacco di patate di Lukako pazzesco


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

pareggio PSG.. che giocatore Mbappe


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Marzo 2019)

L’allenatore del Porto sembra Gianni Sperti.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

Ciao roma


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2019)

Gol Porto


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

Certo che uscire contro questo Porto.. davvero pochissima roba.


----------



## Kaw (6 Marzo 2019)

Che papera Buffon...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

1-2 Lukaku


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

Pazzesco lo United non ha fatto nulla e grazie a due papere della difesa ora mancano 1 gol per qualificarsi


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

rigore roma


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

gol de rossi


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Che papera Buffon...



donnarumma in estate?


----------



## Kayl (6 Marzo 2019)

infortunato de rossi, la roma è finita.


----------



## unbreakable (6 Marzo 2019)

Stasera buffon ha scommesso pesante mi sa


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

gol porto 2-1


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Marzo 2019)

Trevisani inascoltabile mamma mia...


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2019)

Dzeko come dida a glasgow


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

Ma hanno sparato a Dzeko che diamine ha fatto


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Trevisani inascoltabile mamma mia...



Non capisco perché sul risultato di 1-1 abbia detto che al Porto servivano 3 reti per passare e 2 per portarla ai supplementari se all'andata è finita 2-1 per la Roma...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

Ma chi è il sacco di patate attaccante del Porto che ha segnato.. madonna non si butta giù manco con un carroarmato


----------



## unbreakable (6 Marzo 2019)

Certo che pure di Francesco fare una difesa a tre con due che non giocano mai..


----------



## malos (6 Marzo 2019)

Che pochezza disarmante sta partita..


----------



## chicagousait (6 Marzo 2019)

La Roma presa a pallate e per i geni della Rai è in partita


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

PSG esce rigore united


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

Pazzesco


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2019)

che vergogna a parigi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Marzo 2019)

Che è successo a Parigi?


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2019)

E andiamooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

United qualificato pazzesco


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2019)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Che è successo a Parigi?



rigore al 90° praticamente insensato, mani attaccate al corpo su tiro da 300 metri


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2019)

cavani perchè è rimasto in panchina tutta la ripresa?
questi pensavano di aver già vinto,scandaloso
va bene altri anni sfigati,ma questo è un suicidio.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Marzo 2019)

Spiace tanto tanto per buffon. Tanto......


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> E andiamooooooooo



ma dove? stan preparando il terreno per la juve comodo comodo


----------



## malos (6 Marzo 2019)

Quanti bidoni al posto del cuore...


----------



## mil77 (6 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rigore al 90° praticamente insensato, mani attaccate al corpo su tiro da 300 metri



Quello non è mai rigore nella vita...irrati che lo segnala ridicolo...ha messo in seria difficoltà l'arbitro x nulla


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2019)

Ahahahahaha neymar come godo


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2019)

Ma quando fischia?


----------



## Devil man (6 Marzo 2019)

PSG squadra di bimbiminkia


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2019)

il telecronista sky che fa i commenti con enfasi.
sì hai vinto con papera di pippon,rigore farlocco e cavani in panca come se fosse la ligue 1
non meritava proprio lo united,è stato devastato all'andata


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2019)

se fosse capitato a noi vorrei vedere i commenti


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma dove? stan preparando il terreno per la juve comodo comodo



L'atletico allo stadium vince


----------



## Kayl (6 Marzo 2019)

me lo sentivo fin sotto le palle che sarebbero uscite PSG e Real, ma la mia testa mi diceva che gli arbitri avrebbero trovato il modo di dare la solita spinta, specie al Real. Ora vado a sfasciarmi la testa contro un muro, solo a ripensare alle quote mi viene da vomitare.


----------



## mil77 (6 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se fosse capitato a noi vorrei vedere i commenti



Appunto


----------



## mil77 (6 Marzo 2019)

Roma ai supplementari bene così ora speriamo che passi


----------



## mil77 (6 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> me lo sentivo fin sotto le palle che sarebbero uscite PSG e Real, ma la mia testa mi diceva che gli arbitri avrebbero trovato il modo di dare la solita spinta, specie al Real. Ora vado a sfasciarmi la testa contro un muro, solo a ripensare alle quote mi viene da vomitare.



Invece la spinta gli arbitri l'hanno data allo united contro il psg


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

Comunque quello che è successo negli ultimi due anni in cl è incredibile. I risutalti vengono ribaltati come nulla fosse, come quasi avere una ampio vantaggio faccia scender in ciabatte i giocatori


----------



## Kayl (6 Marzo 2019)

rotto anche pellegrini. La roma proprio quest'anno il centrocampo un'ecatombe.


----------



## mil77 (6 Marzo 2019)

Ma nella Roma si sono fatti male sia De Rossi che Pellegrini?


----------



## Kayl (6 Marzo 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma nella Roma si sono fatti male sia De Rossi che Pellegrini?



entrambi usciti per infortunio. Pellegrini passi, N'Zonzi che delude, Pastore che non ha azzeccato 10 minuti da quando è alla Roma, ma De Rossi è il loro pilastro, se non c'è lui l'organizzazione di gioco svanisce nel nulla. Gli resta giusto Zaniolo da arretrare. In campionato che passino oggi o meno non cambia nulla, il fulcro del loro gioco è crollato, quindi gli toccherà giocare a palla lunga su Dzeko ogni partita.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Marzo 2019)

Notte devastante per la Roma... rischia di perdere De Rossi e Pellegrini... quasi sicuramente alla prossima di campionato mancheranno Dzeko, Kolarov, Fazio, De Rossi e Pellegrini...


----------



## Kayl (6 Marzo 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Notte devastante per la Roma... rischia di perdere De Rossi e Pellegrini... quasi sicuramente alla prossima di campionato mancheranno Dzeko, Kolarov, Fazio, De Rossi e Pellegrini...



Vitale più che mai battere il Chievo, potremmo arrivare al derby con molta meno pressione del previsto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> me lo sentivo fin sotto le palle che sarebbero uscite PSG e Real, ma la mia testa mi diceva che gli arbitri avrebbero trovato il modo di dare la solita spinta, specie al Real. Ora vado a sfasciarmi la testa contro un muro, solo a ripensare alle quote mi viene da vomitare.



la solita spinta semmai contro il psg. tutti gli anni li cacciano fuori gli arbitri. e anche il city è la stessa storia.

qua tutti a ridere ma noi siamo come il psg o il city. proprietà che la uefa non gradisce. preparatevi anche il prossimo anno, dovunque saremo...


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2019)

dzeko ha sbagliato due goal uno peggio dell'altro


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2019)

Adani insopportabile comunque


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

Bah che cesso sto Dzeko ha sbagliato due gol fatti


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

Che scemo sto Florenzi adesso danno il rigore


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2019)

Fallo netto, dipende se l'attaccante poteva arrivare sul pallone


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2019)

Il rigore c'è, inutile che trevisani/adani dicano il contrario


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2019)

ma quelli di sky che dicono di no buahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

Rigore netto dai.. ma d'altronde quando . vai in giro con Florentia


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2019)

a sapere prima che la var fosse servita per questo allora avremmo fatto a meno di averla
dopo anni ed anni di errori enormi,che sono sti rigorini


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Marzo 2019)

Abbastanza telefonato, hanno anche sprecato troppo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Marzo 2019)

C'era pure il rosso altroché...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Marzo 2019)

Quel mediocre di Dzeko ha sbagliato due gol fatti era scontatissimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2019)

Se Dzeko sbaglia 2 gol davanti alla porta meriti di uscire poche palle.


----------



## meteoras1982 (6 Marzo 2019)

Ridicoli quelli di Sky, rigore netto e eliminazione giusta, il Porto ha giocato nettamente meglio!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> a sapere prima che la var fosse servita per questo allora avremmo fatto a meno di averla
> dopo anni ed anni di errori enormi,che sono sti rigorini



ma questo c'è. quello del MU come parecchi altri di mano non han senso


----------



## Blu71 (6 Marzo 2019)

Florenzi ha fatto una vera fesseria.


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2019)

l'unico con gli attributi è de rossi,senza di lui sono crollati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se Dzeko sbaglia 2 gol davanti alla porta meriti di uscire poche palle.



che razza d'un bidone mamma mia


----------



## Solo (6 Marzo 2019)

Pepe il solito infame


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2019)

Probabile rigore Roma


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2019)

allora mò dai pure questo rigore,facciamo tre


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2019)

I telecronisti Rai poco di parte


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2019)

Secondo me giusto così, contatto troppo debole


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Marzo 2019)

come godo per quei pagliacci del psg.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Marzo 2019)

Non è rigore


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Marzo 2019)

Per me c'era


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è rigore



beh.... non lo so...


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2019)

sarebbe stato più giusto finire ai rigori,mi dispiace un po' per i giallorossi


----------



## Solo (6 Marzo 2019)

Grandissima legnata per la Roma.

Speriamo che in campionato ora implodano.


----------



## sette (6 Marzo 2019)

Sta Var è una fogna.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Marzo 2019)

Bene così ... stanchi, delusi e demotivati ... meglio che con l'entusiasmo di una qualificazione alle spalle per il proseguo del campionato.


----------



## meteoras1982 (6 Marzo 2019)

Eliminazione meritata....


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2019)

Che amarezza vedere il calcio italiano ridotto così.


----------



## Wetter (6 Marzo 2019)

Secondo me se dai il primo rigore col var al Porto DEVI dare anche quello su Schick


----------



## sette (6 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Che amarezza vedere il calcio italiano ridotto così.



Tocca tifare i gobbi. Scherzo ovviamente.


----------



## sette (6 Marzo 2019)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Secondo me se dai il primo rigore col var al Porto DEVI dare anche quello su Schick



Come minimo devi andarlo a vedere.


----------



## Boomer (6 Marzo 2019)

Perfetta la Var. Rigore netto su fallo di Florenzi. Benissimo che la Roma sia uscita, sta squadra non merita di stare in Champions.

Chi erano i fenomeni che dicevano che Lukaku era scarso? Mi sa che era un rubentino


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Bene così ... stanchi, delusi e demotivati ... meglio che con l'entusiasmo di una qualificazione alle spalle per il proseguo del campionato.



bene così mica tanto.
noi in casa dell'arsenal penalizzati la scorsa stagione e questa con l'olympiakos oltre al rigore con il betis in casa,stasera non si va a vedere un rigore che pare la supercoppa contro la juve,alla juve le danno rigore contro facendola uscire all'ultimo.
significa che il calcio italiano non conta nulla in europa,se c'è un dubbio ci vanno contro.


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Marzo 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Bene così ... stanchi, delusi e demotivati ... meglio che con l'entusiasmo di una qualificazione alle spalle per il proseguo del campionato.



Concordo con te, mi spiace per la Roma ma... per noi una loro eliminazione, tra l'altro dopo i supplementari... è il meglio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Marzo 2019)

Ok per le emittenti tifare per le italiane, lo posso comprendere, ma telecronache così faziose e poco obiettive sono inascoltabili. Parlo di quella di Sky con Adani e Trevisani. Professionalità sotto i tacchi.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Marzo 2019)

io non so se è meglio cosi per noi però…

adesso saranno si demotivati ma con il cambio di allenatore potrebbero avere uno slancio (se lo cambieranno)

per di più non avranno impegni nemmeno loro di qui in avanti


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> bene così mica tanto.
> noi in casa dell'arsenal penalizzati la scorsa stagione e questa con l'olympiakos oltre al rigore con il betis in casa,stasera non si va a vedere un rigore che pare la supercoppa contro la juve,alla juve le danno rigore contro facendola uscire all'ultimo.
> significa che il calcio italiano non conta nulla in europa,se c'è un dubbio ci vanno contro.



Sta a noi tornare grandi e invertire la tendenza, la Roma e i gobbi non sono grandi.


----------



## Boomer (6 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ok per le emittenti tifare per le italiane, lo posso comprendere, ma telecronache così faziose e poco obiettive sono inascoltabili. Parlo di quella di Sky con Adani e Trevisani. Professionalità sotto i tacchi.



Quando ci sono loro io cambio telecronaca. Sono ridicolo e proprio incompetenti. Non ho la minima idea di come Adani abbia avuto un lavoro del genere... Non sa minimamente commentare.

Trevisani è un romanista incallito come il suo amichetto de Grandis. Sai che goduria se la Roma non va in CL la prossima stagione? Rosicherebbero come porci schifosi quali sono.


----------



## mil77 (6 Marzo 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Sta Var è una fogna.



In Italia il rigore contro la Roma non lo avrebbero mai considerato grave errore e in bar mai avrebbe richiamato l'arbitro. Detto questo era rigore e florenzi è un demente


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2019)

più vedo il replay e più sembra rigore per la roma,gli ha messo uno sgambetto non so se volontario o meno ma cosa caspita gli hanno suggerito all'auricolare?


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2019)

Comunque rivedendo il rigore dato al psg c'era pure quello, tocco di gomito su un tiro in porta


----------



## mil77 (6 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io non so se è meglio cosi per noi però…
> 
> adesso saranno si demotivati ma con il cambio di allenatore potrebbero avere uno slancio (se lo cambieranno)
> 
> per di più non avranno impegni nemmeno loro di qui in avanti



E la Roma ha un calendario facilissimo...


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ok per le emittenti tifare per le italiane, lo posso comprendere, ma telecronache così faziose e poco obiettive sono inascoltabili. Parlo di quella di Sky con Adani e Trevisani. Professionalità sotto i tacchi.



Una cosa a dir poco imbarazzante. Ad un certo punto ho messo muto.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io non so se è meglio cosi per noi però…
> 
> adesso saranno si demotivati ma con il cambio di allenatore potrebbero avere uno slancio (se lo cambieranno)
> 
> per di più non avranno impegni nemmeno loro di qui in avanti



Ma chi potrebbero prendere adesso? Non mi viene in mente un nome. Non so, Ranieri?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Marzo 2019)

Juve con la strada spianata ragazzi, si sta delinanendo tutto


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque rivedendo il rigore dato al psg c'era pure quello, tocco di gomito su un tiro in porta



stava di spalle però,non è volontario.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> stava di spalle però,non è volontario.



Errore di posizionamento, non si salta col braccio largo in ogni caso, il tiro era diretto verso la porta


----------



## Andris (6 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Errore di posizionamento, non si salta col braccio largo in ogni caso, il tiro era diretto verso la porta



saltare con le braccia dietro la schiena di spalle è quasi da carcerati ai lavori forzati,è fisiologico muovere il braccio ed una coincidenza sia finito lì


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Juve con la strada spianata ragazzi, si sta delinanendo tutto



Se passano con l'Atletico è fatta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2019)

Io l'avevo augurato.. rigore di var pure contro il Porto 
ma noi italiani non so.. veniamo trattati diversamente!
Ma vai a vedere!!! xkè devo vedere su 2 dubbi 
in uno manda l'arbitro a vedere mentre nell'altro decidono loro(sbagliando!) 

Inutile non sono Romanista 
ma quando vedo queste porcherie con la tecnologia che aiuta 
mi sale il sangue al cervello 

V E R G O G N A


----------



## Gekyn (7 Marzo 2019)

Il peso delle italiane in Europa è zero......


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se passano con l'Atletico è fatta.



devono avvelenare tutta la rosa 
e così anche nei prossimi turni 
la Juve ragazzi non gioca a calcio! 
Mai .. nemmeno in Finale 
giocano un tempo poi spariscono 
xkè notano le differenze


----------



## Boomer (7 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se passano con l'Atletico è fatta.



Vince lo United. E' il loro anno. Vedrete.


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> devono avvelenare tutta la rosa
> e così anche nei prossimi turni
> la Juve ragazzi non gioca a calcio!
> Mai .. nemmeno in Finale
> ...



Non gioca a calcio ok, ma onestamente per ora quelle che sono passate fanno ridere i polli, o credete davvero che l'Ajax possa vincere la Champions? Sono la classica sorpresa della champions, ma alla fine la coppa verrà alzata dalla vincente tra Atletico e Juve, unica avversaria ostica potrebbe essere il Liverpool ma sembrano scoppiati..


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non gioca a calcio ok, ma onestamente per ora quelle che sono passate fanno ridere i polli, o credete davvero che l'Ajax possa vincere la Champions? Sono la classica sorpresa della champions, ma alla fine la coppa verrà alzata dalla vincente tra Atletico e Juve, unica avversaria ostica potrebbe essere il Liverpool ma sembrano scoppiati..




e il barcelona ? dimenticato ?


----------



## fra29 (7 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> e il barcelona ? dimenticato ?



È il City?


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> È il City?



Quelli che prendono due pere dallo shalke? che perde in casa con il grande lione?


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> saltare con le braccia dietro la schiena di spalle è quasi da carcerati ai lavori forzati,è fisiologico muovere il braccio ed una coincidenza sia finito lì


Se quello non è rigore allora tutti i difensori da oggi saltano di spalle a braccia spalancate... 
Nelle scuole calcio insegnano ai difensori che quando si contrastano quei tiri bisogna tenere il gomito aderente al corpo(come quando i giocatori in barriera corrono verso la palla). È stato pollo( e sfortunato) il difensore del Psg.


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> e il barcelona ? dimenticato ?


Il Barcellona è obbligato a vincere, con un pareggio con gol va a casa. Visti i risultati a sorpresa di questi due giorni, non darei per scontato il passaggio ai quarti.


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ok per le emittenti tifare per le italiane, lo posso comprendere, ma telecronache così faziose e poco obiettive sono inascoltabili. Parlo di quella di Sky con Adani e Trevisani. Professionalità sotto i tacchi.


Oltre alla faziosità, che commento tecnico è quello di Adani? A un certo punto ha ripetuto per due ore "questo è calcio, si gioca a calcio" (ma davvero? Pensavo fosse curling...). 
Alla fine ho preferito la Rai, e ho detto tutto...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> e il barcelona ? dimenticato ?



e il Bayer ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quelli che prendono due pere dallo shalke? che perde in casa con il grande lione?



hahahaha perchè la Juve che perde in casa con uno dei Manchester + brutti di questo decennio 
o dal Young Boy e ha la media di 7 partite di Champions con:
1 rosso 
2 rigori contro 
3 partite perse 

non li consideriamo giusto?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Marzo 2019)

Mi spiace tanto per quella persona buona di Pallotta.
Si lamenta degli arbitri perchè è abituato in italia. Ma se non era rigore su suso figuriamoci quello per cui si lamentano loro.
Adesso ci vuole una letterina contro il milan


----------

